# معلومات عن شركة بتروبل



## أروى (14 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت يا احلى مهندسين اى حد عندة معلومات
عن شركة بترول بلاعيم
يبعتهالى انا محتاجة اى معلومات عشان مشروع التخرج
اى حاجة تعرفوها عن الشركة ياريت تبعتوها
وكمان موقع الشركة على الانترنت


----------



## احمد العروشي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
وياريت كل منا يوضح طلبه كويس بالعربي او بالانجليزي علشان تكون المساعدة بأسرع 
وقت ممكن 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

أهلا وسهلا بيكي 
بس مش فاهم إيه علاقة الشركة بمشروع تخرجك ؟!!! :81: 
وتخصصك إيه يا أخت اروى ؟


----------



## أروى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الشركة دى هتبقى راعى للمشروع بتاعى انا والمجموعة بتاعة المشروع
كنت عايزة اعرف منتجاتها ومعلومات عنها
لاننا هنتفق معاهم يبقوا راعى


----------



## مهندس ديكابري (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*بعد حمد الله والصلاة والسلام على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم *
انا هجبلك من الاخر شركه بترول بلاعيم محتاجه واسطه علشان تعدي من البوابه الى الداخل او حتى تتركي عندهم سيرتك الذاتيه للعمل (cv)وتشتغلي فيها دا يكاد يكون مستحيل الااذا شاء الله او طبعا بواسطه ومن كثره الواسيط في التعيين بشركه بلاعيم تلاقي الناس العاملين بالشركه معظمهم اقارب او من عائله واحده تخيلي ,فما بالك باخذ بيانات من عندهم.و على العموم عنوانها الشركه الحي السادس امام جامعه الازهر وبجوار النادي.يمكن تلاقي واسطه


----------



## فاتح روما (15 نوفمبر 2007)

يا ريت كنت اعرف ما كنت اتاخر
الله يوفقك


----------



## أروى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مرسى ليك يا ديكابرى بس انت ما تعرفش ال site بتاع الشركة


----------



## محمد حمزه (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شركة بترول بلاعيم (بتروبل)
العنوان: 5 شارع المخيـم الدائم - مدينة نصر-القاهرة
العنوان التلغرافى : بتروبل
تلكس: 92373- 92449petrobel
تليفون :22621739 -22621740 - 22621742
فاكس : 22609792
ص . ب : 7074 القاهرة
_____________________________________________________
Petrobel

P.O.Box 7074 Cairo - 5 Mokhaim El-Daem St., Nasr City, Cairo
Egypt 
Tel: +202-262 1738 +202-262 1739 +202-262 1740
Fax: +202-260 9792/8456 63 0644

 Corporate Profile 

In the early beginning, El-Ahlia Petroleum Company was formed in 1953. In 1955 Belayim the first land field was discovered. In 1961 Belayim marine field was discovered. Balayim was the first marine field in Egypt. In 1978 Belayim Petroleum Company PETROBEL has been established in accordance with the investment law No. 16 of 1978. PETROBEL is one of the Egyptian General Petroleum Corporation companies jointly owned by ENI.

Products/Services overview 

PETROBEL main activities are exploration, and development of oil & gas fields and the production of oil, gas and condensates. BETROBEL produces 210.000 barrel/day of oil and condensates, 1150 million cubic feet/day of Gases, 650 ton/day of LPG.​


----------



## أروى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مرسى اوى على الرد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed2020 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لو محتاجه اى عن بتروبل ممكن تقولى سؤالك انا بشتغل هناك من عدة اشهر دفعة 2006 .


----------



## الفاتح7 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اروي هو إيه المشروع ممكن نعرف يعني مجرد فضول علمي


----------



## أمين ابو مصيلحى (23 يونيو 2008)

*اهميه البترول*

:5::56:السلام عليكم 
فى البدايه احب ان انواه الى حضراتك اهميه البترول 
البترول اهم مصدر للوطن العربى كى تكون حرة وتكون اقتصاديه ولكن لابد ان يكون البترول هو السبيل الى السلام وليس الى الحرب كما هو الحال الان 
البترول هو سلاح اقوى من النووى والكيماوى وانما لمين يستخدمه صح مثلا 
الدوله التى تمتلك بترول تجعل النظر عليها دائما لانه مورد هاما ومصدر ثراء
بالبترول نجعل الدوله الاسيرة تكون حره ونقيد الدول التى تفرض سيطرتها 
واخيرا اتمنى من الله انا يجعل مصر من الدول الثريه التى تمتلك الكثير من الموارد 
( ومن الاخر البترول ده هو مصدر السعادة والثراء بدون كلام كتير ):14:


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب ان اقول لكل من قال لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله كل عام وانتم بخير 
سيدتي الكريمه 
هناك اناس كثيرون يشوهون علامات الشركات من يقول لك وسطي وهكذا 
ولكنهم يسلكون الطريق الخطء ولا يتفهمو ان هناك حقول انتاج للعمل فقط وهناك ادارة للمتابعه والموافقه على طلبك 
مثل الاخ الى بيقول علشان تعدى من البوابه اولا ساعرض عليك الطريق الصحيح ويوفقك الله للخير ولما يحب ويرضى به عنى وعنك وعن امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اول شئ انت تريد الحصول على الموافقه على عمل مشروع التخرج داخل الشركه . شركة بلاعيم ( بتروبل ) لها ثلاث مواقع او حقول رائسيه ( حقول دلتا النيل موقع ابو ماضي والموقع دا فى بلقاس المنصوره او بديل البحر . موقع بتروبل حقول بور فؤاد وهذا الموقع بمنطقة الجميل ببور سعيد . موقع بلاعيم بحري ودا موجود بجنوب سيناء ابو ارديس ) بكدا عرفتي مواقع الشركه اول شيء تحددى اقرب مكان الى منطقة سكنك هذا الافضل . ثانيا عليك الاتصال بادارة الشركه بمدينة نصر وكما فضل الاخ مشكورا وكتب ارقام الهواتف والفاكس . ترسل فاكس ومن الافضل ان يرسل من ادارة الجامعه التابعه لها او الكليه بعنوان . بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السيد المهندس مدير عام العمليات وتنفيذ البرامج بشركة بترول بلاعيم . بعد ذالك تذكرى تخصصك وتذكرى باى عام انت ومدة الاقامه بالشركه حيث توفر لك الشركه الاقامه الكامله من مسكن وطعام فايف ستارز وبعد ذالك من يوم الى اسبوع سترسل لك الشركه ولو لن ترسل اتصل بالاداره وتحدثي الى سكرتير مدير العمليات او للمدير شخصيا وقل انك ارسلت فاكس بتاريخ كذا ولن يتم الرد سيتم الرد باسرع وقت ان شاء الله
سوري قبل ان ترسل الفاكس حدد كم طالب معك بالمده ولكن لا تذيد عن اربع طلاب لو ذادت مدة الاقامه اكثر من يوم حيث يتيح لك اكثر من يوم اما لو يوم واحد فاكتب فاكس بجميع الطالب المشتركين معك بعد الموافقه يتم ارسال الفاكس اليك من الشركه بميعاد الذاهاب للتدريب او المعرفه ويتم ارسال اللازم الى مركز التدريب بالشركه حيث يسضيفوكم على اكمل وجه ويتم توزيعكم على الفيلالا الثكانيه حسب العدد ويتم اجتماع معك مع مدير مركز التدريب ومعرفة الذياره ثم بعد ذالك يقوم بعمل جدول يومي حسب ايام الاقامه واتمنى للجميع ولى ان يوفقنا الله للخير ولما يحب ويرضي به عنا فى الدين والدنيا والاخره 
ومن يريد الاستفسار عن امر وبالاخص الطلاب من الممكن مراسلتي engineer_petrol2003*********** 
اهلا بالجميع من لديه طموح واقصد بالطموح يا اخى الى قال الوسطه تلك الشركات تبحث باعين خفيه عن ذى مهرات وبالاخص الطلاب المتميزون لان العمل بمجال النفط الخطاء 0% السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اتمنى من يريد استفسار عن شيء يحدد ما يريد مجال النفط ليس كتيب وانا تحت امر الجميع اى شيء بمجال النفط حدد ما تريد وباذن الله تجد باكمل وجه


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس بترول مصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اتمنى من يريد استفسار عن شيء يحدد ما يريد مجال النفط ليس كتيب وانا تحت امر الجميع اى شيء بمجال النفط حدد ما تريد وباذن الله تجد باكمل وجه



هكذا تكون المشاركة الفعالة ... جزاكم الله خيرا 

نتابعكم ... ونتمنى منكم المزيد من الجهد معنا في الملتقى للرد على إستفسارات مهندسوا البترول .....

كذلك أتمنى أن تطرح مواضيع في مجال هندسة البترول لتثري بها الملتقى في هذا المجال .....

وفقنا الله وإياكم لفعل الخير دائما وأعاننا وإياكم على شكره وحسن عبادته ......


----------



## عمر محمود حسنين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجو الإفادة للضرورة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الأخ المهندس نود رأيكم العلمي في حل مشكلة لدينا وهي تتلخص في الآتي :-
نريد تمرير خط غاز مسال تحت أرضي أي على عمق 20 متر ولمسافة 500 متر ثم الصعود إلى السطح مرة أخرى ويتم الضخ من بالون شاحنة لبالون شاحنة أخرى على الطرف الآخر 
المطلوب :- توصيل الغاز المسال بدون مشاكل أو تجمد للغاز المسال 
قطر أنبوب الضخ ؟
قطر أنبوب الراجع ؟ 
قدرة المضخة ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر
أخوك المهندس عمر محمود


----------



## عمر محمود حسنين (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دعونا يا إخواننا نقوم بالتعارف على بعضنا البعض داخل هذا الملتقى ونقوم بتبادل خبراتنا ​
أريد التعرف على مهندسين بترول لتبادل الخبرات والإستفادة من خبراتهم العلمية في مجال النقل والتمديدات

أريد التعارف على إخوتنا المهندسين المتواجدين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب في كافة المجالات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mkhattaby (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Dear Omar ,
Is it LPG or LNG?


----------



## فيصل الطائي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا و سهلا بيك في الملتقى يسعدنا التعرف عليك و اذا اردت ان تتعرف على مهندسين اكثر فما عليك سوى الاستمرار بهذا الملتقى


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 ديسمبر 2008)

محمود أحمدعلي 
الفرقة الثالثة قسم هندسة التعدين والفلزات 
جاكعة الازهر مصر 
أرحب بأهل غزة وبجميع الأهوة الجدد وفي انتظار اي استفسار او طلب


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو التعرف على مهندسى بشركه جاسكو لامر هام جدااااااااااااا


----------



## malin (28 مايو 2009)

سبحان الله ايه علاقه العنوان تعارف مهندسي البترول بالمضمون ولا ده اسلوب لشد الاعضاء واجبارهم علي مشاهده الموضوع يا ريت جماعه العنوان يعبر عن الموضوع وكفايه الاساليب دي وشكرا.


----------



## malin (28 مايو 2009)

يا لايت عنوان الموضوع يعبر عن محتواه


----------



## amar.aa (28 مايو 2009)

:68:


أروى قال:


> الشركة دى هتبقى راعى للمشروع بتاعى انا والمجموعة بتاعة المشروع
> كنت عايزة اعرف منتجاتها ومعلومات عنها
> لاننا هنتفق معاهم يبقوا راعى


 
هاي\ كيفك انا بشتغل بشركة بترول اوليلي شو بدك


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (30 مايو 2009)

*كيف تحصل على عمل باحدى شركات النفط ؟*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _​ 
_أخوانى الكرام تحيه طيبه أما بعد ....._

_اليوم ان شاء الله ساتحدث لكم عن كيفيه الحصول على عمل باحدى شركات النفط ربما تكن اسهل الصعب لكى تحصل على فرصة عمل . _
_اولا الكل منا يقول الوسطه او المال وهذا كله خطئ ربما يوجد ولكن اقليه وصدقوني كل من يعمل بمجال النفط بهذه الطريقه يعمل فقط لوقت قصير ان لن يثبت خبرة وكفاءته تستغنى عنه الشركه باقرب وقت ممكن . اول حاجه احبه اقولها للجميع . ما هى ثقتك بنفسك علميا وعمليا يبقي اول شيء الثقه بالنفس انك مهندس ناجح ملم بالعلم والعمل اتقان اللغه الانجليزيه الصبر الصلابه . بعد ذالك _
_الجميع منا يبحث عن شركه كبيرى صاحبة سياده لها اسمها امكانيات عاليه راتب عالي اقامه 7 نجوم وهكذا من الميزات ولكن لما لا تبداء بخطوه خطوه نبحث عن شركه مبتداء واما اكبر بها واما احصل منها على خبره كافيه وانتقل الى السلم الاعلى . اولا اوضح نقطه لكم الشركات الكبري مثل ( بلاعيم . خالده . جنوب الوادى . عجيبه . جاسكو . جابكو . وادى السهل . اسيوط . بتروجيت . المصريه للحفر . ) تلك الشركات شركات كبيرى ولكن اخوانى الكرام كيف تقوم شركه مثل تلك الشركات بتعين حديثي التخرج وهو لا يمتلك الا النظرى واعتذر لهذا المعنى ولكن بالفعل ليس لديه اى من خبره عمليه ولو كان لديه ما هى اطول مده فترة التدريب الصيفي ام مشروع التخرج شهور عام هذا لا يكفي بالنسبه الى تلك الشركات الكبري تحتاج خبره على الاقل خمس اعوام ولكن اذا قامت بتعين احد حديثي التخرج اما به ميزه اعجبتهم واما كما قلنا بالبدايه . ولكن يجب عليكم البحث عن الشركات المبتداءه والتقديم اليها كبدايه اوليه وهنا تجد اول السلم . تقدم الى الشركات الصغري اولا وبعد ذالك ان وفقكم الله فلا تخسر شيء ولكن ستستفيد بخبره على الاقل بعد ذالك نقدم السي فى بالطريقه الصحيحه وهى _
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_شركة كذا ...._
_السيد مدير الموارد البشريه _
_تحيه طيبه _
_._
_._
_._
_._​_هذا هو العنوان _
_بعد ذالك اخوانى الصبر يجب الصبر والمتابعه والدعاء الى الله بالتيسير ._
_بعد ذالك لو كتب الله وان شاء الله يكتب للجميع ذالك اذا تحدثت اليك مسؤل من الشركه يريد لاقائق فعليك ان تجهز نفسك مسبقا وتكن على استعداد فربما لا يتعدى الوقت مع هذا الرجل 15 دقيقه _
_فعليك التجهيز للانجليزيه ومجالك والهدؤ والابتسامه الصغيره بوجه الرجل وايضا الجلوس بوضع مستقيم _
_ربما يحاول ان يوتر اعصابك او يغضبك ويريد ان يري رد فعلك لا تردد ولا تقطع حديثه فاستمع اليه جيدا وابقي اجابتك على فمك حتى يتوقف عن الحديث . _
_اما النقطه التى يقع بها الكثير . وهو سؤال سيتردد عليك عندما يقول لك كم تريد ان تتقاضي لدى شركتنا فعليك ان تجيب للمره الاولى سيدى الكريم هدفى للعمل بمجال النفط لا يشترط على مال ولكن من يحدد هذا هو حسن عملى وعطائ للعمل هو يحدد وان ضغط عليك ان تخبره فهذا هو السؤال الوحيد الذى يردك ان توجه له انت السؤال . حاضر سيدي ولكن قبل ان اجيب سيادتكم هل لى بسؤال سيدي _
_سيقول لك تفضل . قل له اريد فقط الحد الادنى والاعلى للمهندسي الجدد _
_سيتوقف للحظات ثم سيخبرك وان لن يخبرك ورفض الاجابه فعليك اولا ان تعلم هذه الامور من صديق يعمل قبلك بهذا المكان حتى لا تخطئ وتقع ربما امتيازات الشركه صغيره وانت طلبت الاعلى فيرفض طلبك والعكس ولكن فعليك ان تخبره عن كم تريد ان تتقاضي بحد مناسب . _
_الان قبل ان انتهى من حديثي فادعو الله لى ولكم بالتوفيق والخير وان ييسر الله لى ولكم الامر وان يرزقنا علما نافعا وعمل صالح وقراءن شفيع لنا يوم العرض على رب الارض والسماء وقبل كل هذا استعين بالله فى كل امر ومن تقرب من الله لا يندم ابدا _
_وبنهاية حديثي اسف لو كنت اخطائت بحروف او كلمات _
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_م.م.م_​


----------



## ENG_MIMI (20 يونيو 2009)

يامهندس بترول مصري انا مقدم على تدريب في شركه بلاعيم ولحد دلوقت مجاليش الرد ياريت تفيدني يابشمهندس


----------



## شاكر غالي (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشاركة جديدة*

السلام علكيم الأخوة الأعزاء انا أعمل فاحص سوائل حفر:1:في شركة الحفر العراقية لو في حد عاوز او محتاج معلومات :63:اكون حاضر وممنون واقبلوني صديق لكم:75:


----------



## عمر يحيي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا دفعة السنة دى ومهندس مدنى ونفسى اشتغل فى بتروبل عايز اعرف اعمل اية بالظبط ارجو الرد*


----------



## عمر يحيي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ياترى اية هية شركات البترول الصغيرة اللى ابدا بيها ياريت يامهندس البترول المصرى تفدنى ارجوك


----------



## م ع م عبدالله (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ارغب فى العمل كمقاول لتنفيذ اعمال كهرومكنك ببتروبل حيث انى اعمل مقاول بالسعوديه وارغب بالعودة الى مصر بلدى للعمل بنفس المجال


----------



## م ع م عبدالله (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ارغب فى معرفة تصنيف المقاولين الموهلين للعمل مع الشركه


----------



## kareemadel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أخت أروى أنا ممكن أفيديك شويه بمعلومات عن بتروبل وخصوصا محطة الجميل

لان مشروع تخرجي كان عنها

انا بعتلك ملفين فيهم بعض المعلومات لو احتجتي حاجه قوللي

http://www.mediafire.com/?889tsyc11s3nnje

http://www.mediafire.com/?8pful21w8twv0hm


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## احمد ال محفوظ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبشرك بالخير


----------

